# Textfarbe bei onmouseover ändern



## Chandini (20. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit onmouseover und onmouseout. 

Ich bastel grad an dem Menü einer Homepage.
Der Aufbau sieht folgendermaßen aus: 

- Profil
- Leistungen
- Kontakt

Ist also nur Text (Farbe schwarz). Vor jedem Menüpunkt ist noch ein kleines Bild. 

Jetzt möchte ich folgendes irgendwie hinkriegen:
Wenn ich die Maus auf einen Menüpunkt bewege, dann soll sich die Schriftfarbe ändern. Das habe ich ja schon hingekriegt. 
Aber außerdem soll sich die Textfarbe der anderen zwei Menüpunkte ändern und zusätzlich noch ein anderes Bild vor diesen beiden Menüpunkten erscheinen. 
Bild ändern hab ich auch schon geschafft, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich das mit der Textfarbe machen soll. 

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

vlg, Ines!


----------



## SilentWarrior (20. Juli 2004)

```
<span id="profil" onmouseover="document.getElementById('leistungen').style.color='#ff0000'; document.getElementById('kontakt').style.color='#ff0000';" onmouseout="document.getElementById('leistungen').style.color='#000000'; document.getElementById('kontakt').style.color='#000000';">- Profil</span><br />
<span id="leistungen" onmouseover="document.getElementById('profil').style.color='#ff0000'; document.getElementById('kontakt').style.color='#ff0000';" onmouseout="document.getElementById('profil').style.color='#000000'; document.getElementById('kontakt').style.color='#000000';">- Leistungen<br />
<span id="kontakt" onmouseover="document.getElementById('profil').style.color='#ff0000'; document.getElementById('leistungen').style.color='#ff0000';" onmouseout="document.getElementById('profil').style.color='#000000'; document.getElementById('leistungen').style.color='#000000';">- Kontakt
```


----------



## Chandini (20. Juli 2004)

Super, das war so der Denkanstoß, der mir noch gefehlt hat.
Jetzt funktioniert's... Danke

vlg, Ines


----------

